# Question about Lime EO and FO



## sbp (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a client who has requested a lime scented soap.  I remember doing a soap with Lime EO a while back, and if I remember correctly, it faded???   Anyone have any experience with Lime Eo in CP?

I am not opposed to using a Lime FO---client does not want a mix (ei coc0nut lime, ginger lime etc)  Anyone have any recommendations for a pure lime scent?

Thanks! 
Susan


----------



## SoapMedic (Feb 24, 2010)

lime does fade in eo. I have anchored it with a titch of patchouli and also used litsea as an anchor. That helps but I do find I have to use quite a bit of lime. for lime-scented soaps, once they have cured for about 4 weeks I put them into a closed container with a cotton ball that has some lime eo on it to help preserve the scent. 
I've tried a few lime FOs. Seemed to be some fading in cp soap also. Maybe it's just me, they seemed kind of plastic smelling. perhaps someone has a good fo recommendation for you.


----------



## orangetree71 (Feb 24, 2010)

Someone recently posted that you should use 1 oz of citrus oils PO, versus .7 PO for other scents.  Anchoring lime with a scent with staying power sounds like the way to go.  Other scents to consider might be bergamot or lemongrass.


----------



## orangetree71 (Feb 25, 2010)

Someone in the Latherings Forum posted that her lime soap flies off the shelf.

http://www.latheringsforum.com/bb/viewt ... 4714c2559f


----------



## madpiano (Apr 11, 2010)

The problem is, Citrus Oils can cause photosensitivity - here in Europe we are restricted to 1% of any of the citrus oils. 

Have you thought about Litsea  /Mai Chang ? Its more lemon drops than lime but you only need very little and it doesn't fade.


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 12, 2010)

From fragrance oil finder:
_Juicy Lime_ from Sweetcakes
_Lime_ from Bramble Berry


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 12, 2010)

I've been trying benzoin with citrus as well.  If it wasn't crazy expensive I would love to try frankincense to fix lighter scents.
For what it's worth, Patchouli works really well but can overpower your other smells if you aren't careful. I like the smell of patchouli, but it is a pretty stigmatized scent.


----------



## lngrid (Apr 18, 2010)

Newbie question: Why is patchouli a stigmatized scent?

I like it on myself. It mixes well with my body chemistry even though I'm female. If I spill it on me, people have been known to follow me around asking me what I'm wearing.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 24, 2010)

Any of the citruses are crazy hard to anchor including lemongrass.  They really fade.  Mad Piano is totally right about the photosensitivity with citrus which is why you would want to keep the percentage down around the 1% range.

*Ingrid *Patchouli is one of those fragrances that you either love or hate and it is so remindful of the Hippy era that people from that time period automatically link the 2 together.  It's a nice earthy scent and has a lot of therapeutic value....


----------



## donniej (Apr 25, 2010)

I've read that bentonite clay will anchor it.  I haven't tried it myself, but it's on my to do list...


----------



## bodybym (Apr 25, 2010)

I haven't had issues with Lime EO fading - I use Brambleberry's lime EO - I was not happy with the quality of the ones that I got from WSP - the quality of the EO defiantly makes a difference.

I use 1 ounce PPO. I also soap it cool and put the soap in the freezer to keep it from gelling - don't know if that makes a difference but I have bars that are about 8 months old that still smell strong of lime.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 28, 2010)

Actually by preventing gel you are allowing the oil to remain in place better - which would keep the scent in place better too.... good thinking...


----------

